# Oni's Doodles



## Oni (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been away for a while, but I thought I'd drop by and share some art with you all.  Maybe some of you will be able to use it in your games (in a not for profit kind of way of course  )

I used to have an art thread here, but looking back through it I figured I wouldn't make anyone dig back through the old stuff.  It hasn't aged all that gracefully.  ><

Anyway, here's some new stuff.


----------



## Cergorach (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice! #3 shows a certain love for One Piece?

ps. You wouldn't be the same Oni that was active on Shadowland a few years back?


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeez Oni, this newer work is really great, full of character and life!


----------



## Oni (Mar 24, 2008)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> Very nice! #3 shows a certain love for One Piece?
> 
> ps. You wouldn't be the same Oni that was active on Shadowland a few years back?




Yeah I suppose I do have a certain liking for One Piece.  

And sorry, I don't even know what Shadowland is.


----------



## Blackfish (Mar 24, 2008)

All are really good, but I love #2, the old knight, ready for some tournament action.


----------



## Oni (Apr 3, 2008)

First was a speed paint in photoshop, about 30 min. 







This was also painted in photoshop, in a couple hours while I was watching TV last night.


----------



## Oni (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

Here comes 4E and yet another version of the Tarrasque, while I think this latest one is better it still doesn't capture for me what the monster should be.  So I figure I should put my money where my mouth is and do my own version.  If I were to ever use it in my campaign this is what it would look like.  Little bit shark/rhino/armadillo/dinosaur.  This thing is supposed to be a living weapon, so I ditched the dinky horns and made him more battering ram like, made his tale more smashy, and gave him a shark like jaw since it eats everything it''ll need a constant supply of fresh teeth.  Also I felt the shell was a very distinctive feature of the creature and made it more prominent.  And it's red becuase red is scarier.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

Red Bones the Lich

I saw this show called Mummy Forensics and that had this very cool looking Peruvian mummy on that had been coated in this shiny reddish laquer and it inspired me to do this.  Also I figure once you're a dessicated corspe clothing is strictly optional.  He weilds the mighty Hangman's Staff, I don't know what it does, but I'm sure it's awesome.


----------



## Oni (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Oni (May 6, 2008)

I was just thinking the other day that the Wicked Witch shares some magical stylings with the dnd wizard.  I think if I ever run a game again, there will be green skinned witches and flying monkies will be available as familiars.  ><   I think I'll also include Doctor Who too, so god only knows what this place will shape up to be.


----------



## WhatGravitas (May 6, 2008)

Love the expressive faces you draw, as well as the somehow incredibly happy colours, even on pictures like a tarrasque. And the tiefling in post #11 is somehow funny. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Oni (May 11, 2008)

Hopefully happy and funny in a good way.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (May 11, 2008)

Oni! Welcome back! And with some great stuff too. 

Looks like I'm gonna have to update my sig...


----------



## Oni (May 12, 2008)

Some silly little game called world of warcraft devoured my soul (and free time).  ><

It's been a long time since I've seen that picture.  Surprised you've kept it all this time.


----------



## WhatGravitas (May 12, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> Hopefully happy and funny in a good way.



Yes. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Oni (May 20, 2008)

Trying Painter IX, I haven't used it before.  

This hellish princess reigns over a lake of blood and fire.  Demonic dragon fish devour the souls of the condemned.  

Some nudity (mild), I've hidden the image so the choice is up to you.  

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 23, 2008)

Lynn, the Exploder

She'll blow you up!


----------



## Oni (Aug 22, 2008)

Smidgeon the Starlock






halfling starpact warlock with a wielding a scythe pactblade and rod (yes...that is the wand of watoomb  i r geek) cranking up a dire radiance and getting ready for a little shadow walk. I just did it because it seemed like an odd race/class combo.   Even low level abilities can look cool.


----------



## defcombeta (Aug 23, 2008)

just wondering were you wandering around rpg.net a while back

anyway some nice images very colourful and in your face 

j mac


----------



## Oni (Aug 23, 2008)

First of all thanks.  

While I have an account over there I don't think I've ever actually posted at rpg.net.


----------



## Oni (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## WhatGravitas (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool! Like the expression... but the right eye looks a bit squished. As always: Like the bold colours and contrasts! They make your stuff go "pop"!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Oni (Sep 23, 2008)

A new PC for a PbP that will hopefully be starting soon.  Pathfinder half-elf(yes half, full elves have like foot long ears) arcane blooded sorceress.


----------



## Redrobes (Sep 24, 2008)

I like this one... nice robes... heh heh

Nice work all round Oni - very stylish, and if you can doodle like this in a half hour whilst watching TV then I am truly envious.


----------



## Oni (Nov 6, 2008)

This was a commission done for enworld's own Friadoc.  A Varisian sorcerer named Kael Saern and his canine familiar. 

BTW anyone interested in getting something like this done feel free to contact my about my rates.


----------



## Oni (Nov 10, 2008)




----------

